# Clen, t3



## Mastercrafter (Aug 11, 2015)

Experiences? Common sides, undesired. 
Typical doses? What's everyone's "sweet spot " as far as dose per day. 
Anything to enhance, use with?


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 11, 2015)

I usually run a nice dose of chicken at 15 oz a day mixed with ground turkey at 10 oz a day.  Pretty good fat burner.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 12, 2015)

50mcg t3 and 160mcg clen everyday.  great results. can drop 2lbs of fat per week relatively easily.  i always run 100mg anadrol per day and 30mg halotestin per day when on clen and t3.  they help combat the flatness, hunger, and strength loss that accompanies t3.
t3 makes the clen more effective as it up regulates your beta 2 receptors.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 12, 2015)

That's too much clen especially for someone that seemingly has never ran it before. Please stop telling everyone to run all sorts of gear without test. That's not how things work here. We do things the right way.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 12, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> That's too much clen especially for someone that seemingly has never ran it before. Please stop telling everyone to run all sorts of gear without test. That's not how things work here. We do things the right way.


excuse me? he asked for others experiences and that's what i did.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 12, 2015)

...............


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 12, 2015)

Just because you did something and didn't die doesn't make it good advice.
 I'm trying to be polite.


----------



## Irish (Aug 12, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> ...............


**** off and stop giving shit advice. 


Seeing as TS was trying to be polite, I thought I'd be rude for him.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 12, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Just because you did something and didn't die doesn't make it good advice.
> I'm trying to be polite.


are u blind?  i wasnt advising him anything.  he asked for our own experiences.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Aug 13, 2015)

Jesus. This thread went to shit. Yes I asked for personal experiences. I do my homework and come up with my own plan. 
And because it was said, run test with?


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 13, 2015)

masteron!  it will free up testosterone that is being bound by SHBG.  it will also give your muscles a harder look while increasing your energy in the gym.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 13, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Jesus. This thread went to shit. Yes I asked for personal experiences. I do my homework and come up with my own plan.
> And because it was said, run test with?



Sir for starters try out the clen for 2 weeks (no test). It is usually ran 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. 

Week 1. Starting with a low dose of 20mcg and increasing the dose ed by 20mcg til you hit 140mcg. 

Week 2. 140 mcg ed 

Week 3. Discontinue 

Week 4. Discontinue 

Week 5. Restart the cycle at 140mcg ed


----------



## Mastercrafter (Aug 18, 2015)

Thoughts on running it at the end of a test, tren cycle.


----------



## riprockwell (Aug 18, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Thoughts on running it at the end of a test, tren cycle.



Personally, I don't see a need of adding that at the end of a nectar of the Gods cycle.  In my opinion, T3 by itself does wonders but I always preach running it in conjunction with testosterone and never alone.  I say this because I am not a fan of Clen.  It screws with my blood pressure too much.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 18, 2015)

riprockwell said:


> Personally, I don't see a need of adding that at the end of a nectar of the Gods cycle.  In my opinion, T3 by itself does wonders but I always preach running it in conjunction with testosterone and never alone.  I say this because I am not a fan of Clen.  It screws with my blood pressure too much.



Rip is back?!?!


----------



## riprockwell (Aug 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Rip is back?!?!



Hahaha.  It is has been a long long while.  Hope you are doing well buddy!


----------



## Mastercrafter (Aug 18, 2015)

I've seen a few guys offering a rip blend


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 18, 2015)

I start clen in a few days. I'll let u know. I'm going to build up to 100 a day and run for 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 19, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> I start clen in a few days. I'll let u know. I'm going to build up to 100 a day and run for 3 or 4 weeks



Go 2 weeks on 2 weeks off start at 20 then plus 20 ed til 140 then on week 2 stay at 140. Week 3 and 4 discontinue. Start back up at 140 on week 5 & 6 so on and so forth.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm more of a fan of 5 on 2 off. But that does work also. Throw in some ketofin and it's anyone's game.


----------



## schultz1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> 50mcg t3 and 160mcg clen everyday.  great results. can drop 2lbs of fat per week relatively easily.  i always run 100mg anadrol per day and 30mg halotestin per day when on clen and t3.  they help combat the flatness, hunger, and strength loss that accompanies t3.
> t3 makes the clen more effective as it up regulates your beta 2 receptors.



I didn't read this thread but, if your taking 160mcg of clen, you have bunk clen. I just was running 40 and it was too much, had to cut it back to 20.


----------

